Ask HN: Would you pay for a better GCP / AWS UI? - alephnan
======
gtsteve
Teams with large workloads tend to automate their administration workload with
tools like Terraform and CloudFormation.

That said, it'd be nice to have something that makes diagnosing common
problems easier, i.e. a nicer cloudwatch logs viewer, an overview of all
target groups and their load balancers, attached containers, etc.

So a largely read-only view of my resources, properly designed by good UI
designers is something I'd pay for, but being a startup, I couldn't pay too
much, probably no more than $50/mo.

Hope that answer helps.

------
verdverm
No, AWS sucks, GCP is awesome as is. We only run on GCP now and would never go
back.

#BoycottBezos

